# Mrzačení jazyka



## K.u.r.t

Musím říct, že jsem (nejen) co se týče jazyka staromilec. Mám rád prvorepublikový jazyk, starý slang a germanismy. Naopak mi vadí spousta nových výmyslů a moc nechápu, že se něco ujme jen proto, že to říká trouba v parlamentu aby se odlišoval. A novináři vše opakují. Například:-

_Není pravdou_ místo _není pravda_ mi zní vyloženě cize.

_Pane Němče_ místo _pane Němec_ je sice gramaticky správně, ale ta druhá (rakousko-uherská) forma zní přece mnohem lépe nebo ne?

_Bude o tom hovořeno_ (bez komentáře)

Napadají někoho další věci, které Vám vadí? Docela by mě zajímal subjektivní názor ostatních na to co mají rádi a co ne. Je jasné, že jazyk se neřídí pravidly, ale ustálenou formou, ale přece jen mi připadá, že se dnes velmi rychle snažíme o přetrhání kontinuity se vším starším (nejen v jazyce)

Nejde mi o hádky jako spíš o sondu do vkusu lidí, kteří přemýšlí o tom jak mluví...


----------



## werrr

K.u.r.t said:


> Musím říct, že jsem (nejen) co se týče jazyka staromilec. Mám rád prvorepublikový jazyk, starý slang a germanismy.



Nehoruji pro germanismy ani anglicismy, ale nevadí mi.



> Naopak mi vadí spousta nových výmyslů a moc nechápu, že se něco ujme jen proto, že to říká trouba v parlamentu, aby se odlišoval. A novináři vše opakují.



Má-li jazyk přežít, musí se přizpůsobit novým potřebám. Proto jsou nové výmysly nutné. Tím neříkám, že podporuji každou novinku, spíše bývám k jednotlivým novinkám krutý, ale jednoznačně schvaluji experimentování s jazykem. 

Nevadí mi ani změny, které jdou proti struktuře jazyka. Dnes už nikomu nepřijde divné, že říkáme "učit se anglicky" místo "učit se mluvit anglicky", ačkoli to první v duchu češtiny vlastně znamená "učit se užívaje anglického jazyka".

Starší generace mají ve zvyku pohoršovat se nad jazykovými experimenty mladých, protože si myslí, že právě tímto směrem se bude čeština vyvíjet. Ale to je omyl, většina změn se ujme jen v jedné generaci, a společně s touto generací také odumře. Některé se objevují ob generaci či ob dvě, a časem vymizí úplně. Jen velmi málo se jich ujme obecně. Proto mi nevadí ani zběsilé experimenty; vadí mi, pokud někdo módně přebírá experimenty jiné generace.



> Například:-
> 
> _Není pravdou_ místo _není pravda_ mi zní vyloženě cize.



Co je na tom divného? První označuje přechodnou nepravdu, druhé pak stálou nepravdu.



> _Pane Němče_ místo _pane Němec_ je sice gramaticky správně, ale ta druhá (rakousko-uherská) forma zní přece mnohem lépe nebo ne?



Mám pocit, že tu budu v menšině, ale já nemám problém ani s jedním. Druhý způsob chápu jako nominativ jmenovací po vzoru "v obci Sušice". V některých případech dokonce považuji druhý způsob za lepší, například spojení "pane Králi" mne mate. Ale bezpodmínečně trvám na uvození slovem, které se řádně skloňuje.

Vím, že tu někteří proti nominativu jmenovacímu brojí, ale já ho pokládám za užitečný jazykový prostředek, a to i mimo administrativní styl. Schválně, zkuste si vybrat:

v časopise Ona a život
v Ona a život
v Ní a životě



> _Bude o tom hovořeno_



To nebude ujmuto! 



> Napadají někoho další věci, které Vám vadí? Docela by mě zajímal subjektivní názor ostatních na to co mají rádi a co ne. Je jasné, že jazyk se neřídí pravidly, ale ustálenou formou, ale přece jen mi připadá, že se dnes velmi rychle snažíme o přetrhání kontinuity se vším starším (nejen v jazyce)



Pokud mi něco vadí, tak je to přejímání cizích slov a spojení, která se překrývají s něčím, co už v češtině je. Například slovo "odvislý" má v češtině svůj vlastní význam, a proto mi vadí přejímaní totožného slovenského slova ve smyslu "závislý".

Také mi vadí, pokud se někdo upne na přenesený význam slova a původní význam naprosto popírá (mateřská dovolená není dovolená). 

Vadí mi slovesné vazby přejaté z cizích jazyků, které nehrazují tradiční české vazby (diskutovat něco, komunikovat něco).

A vadí mi i nedůsledné rozlišování příbuzných přídavných jmen (potenciální × potencionální, grafický × grafový, živelní × živelný, trestní × trestný).



> Nejde mi o hádky jako spíš o sondu do vkusu lidí, kteří přemýšlí o tom jak mluví...


Obávám se, že toto fórum neposkytne zrovna reprezentativní vzorek.


----------



## winpoj

Mě včera brífovali, že musim dneska do officu kompletovat budget, takže na takovýdle nonsensy nemám čas.

Ale dost humoru.

Mně nejvíc ze všeho vadí věci, které ztěžují komunikaci. Například dlouhá souvětí se špatnou interpunkcí a několika vyšinutími z vazby, ke kterým, zdá se, mají sklon zejména mnozí úředníci.
Také bezmyšlenkovité používání cizích slov není nic moc. Mnohdy někdo něco konzistentně implementuje, aniž by se z projevu dalo pochopit, zda tu věc zavádí do praxe, uskutečňuje nebo snad legislativně provádí.

Je to široké téma - tohle byla jen taková okamžitá reakce.


----------



## Jana337

K.u.r.t said:


> _Není pravdou_ místo _není pravda_ mi zní vyloženě cize.





			
				werrr said:
			
		

> Co je na tom divného? První označuje přechodnou nepravdu, druhé pak stálou nepravdu.


O tomto jsem nikdy nepřemýšlela. Musím však přiznat, že koncept přechodné pravdy se mi zdá poněkud podivný. 


			
				K.u.r.t said:
			
		

> _Pane Němče_ místo _pane Němec_ je sice gramaticky správně, ale ta druhá (rakousko-uherská) forma zní přece mnohem lépe nebo ne?





			
				werrr said:
			
		

> Mám pocit, že tu budu v menšině, ale já nemám problém ani s jedním. Druhý způsob chápu jako nominativ jmenovací po vzoru "v obci Sušice". V některých případech dokonce považuji druhý způsob za lepší, například spojení "pane Králi" mne mate. Ale bezpodmínečně trvám na uvození slovem, které se řádně skloňuje.


Preferuji skloňování obou slov, ale ta druhá verze mne nevyvádí z míry.



			
				K.u.r.t said:
			
		

> _Bude o tom hovořeno_ (bez komentáře)





			
				werrr said:
			
		

> To nebude ujmuto!


Také doufám, ale není dne, aby mi někdo ten optimismus nezkalil.


			
				Kateřina Jacques said:
			
		

> územní limity [...] to je skutečně téma, které, myslím si, je dostatečně _zkomunikováno_



Já trpím alergií na tyto jevy:

Jazyk, kterým podle mých poznatků hovoří zejména lidé pracující v marketingu a reklamě: _Mítneme se a zajdem na ňáký refrešment_. Jsem moc ráda, že se s nimi potkávám zřídka.

Spojení "v tuto chvíli". Tady mi možná nevadí toto spojení samo o sobě, jako spíše frekvence jeho výskytu. I když se mi zdá, že s pádem hvězdy Stanislava Grosse, který tak začínal každou větu, popularita tohoto výrazu trochu opadla.

Příliš časté nahrazování sloves výrazem "došlo k". "Došlo k chybě" místo "stala se chyba", "došlo k poškození X" místo "X bylo poškozeno", "došlo k zatopení sklepů" místo "sklepy byly zatopeny" nebo "voda zatopila sklepy". Nebránila bych se občasnému výskytu této vazby, ale čeho je moc, toho je příliš - zejména v případech, kdy _dojde k vytvoření dlouhého řetězce substantiv pramalého půvabu_. 

Používání "jako" místo "za": _Označil to jako skvělý zážitek. Považuji to jako přirozený důsledek ...

_Špatné používání zájmena "svůj".

Ve sportovní žurnalistice: _Domácí tým vyrovnal Novákem._ Málem jsem umřela smíchy, když jsem jednou z rádia slyšela: _Hosté snížili Smetákem. 

_V písemném projevu: Neschopnost ukončit vloženou větu čárkou. Projevuje se i u jinak dobře píšících jedinců.


----------



## mialka

_Není pravdou_ místo _není pravda_ mi zní vyloženě cize.

Oboje mi zní správně, i když mému uchu víc lahodí _není pravda. _ _Není pravdou_ se mi zdá trochu strnulé, až moc učené.

_Pane Němče_ místo _pane Němec_ 

_Pane Němec_ se mi zvukově líbí víc, ale myslím, že v dnešní době to už působí poněkud zastarale.

_Bude o tom hovořeno_ (bez komentáře)

Hrůza.


Nemám ráda, když se v běžné češtině užívají cizí výrazy pro něco, co má už svoje vlastní české pojmenování.  Třeba: _Víš, přes příbuzné jsem tam získala nějaké konexe _anebo _Postni to tam._
Opravdu vtipné mi přišlo, když nám jedna paní povídala, jak má drahocenný šperk uschovaný v ochranném _étui _

Jinak proti vývoji češtiny nic nemám (nemyslím tím ale chyby v předložkových vazbách, záměny pádů a cokoliv, co trhá uši).


----------



## kusurija

...můj názor je, že toto téma by se dalo úspěšněji probírat zde; hlavně proto, že tam chodí více lidí, mezi nimi také více zasvěcených lidí. 

Omlouvám se za reklamu pro jiné fórum, ale opravdu jsem přesvědčen o tom, že reklamované fórum by umožnilo širší a lepší diskusi. Kromě toho, zmíněné téma tam bylo již mnohokrát dosti důkladně probíráno.


----------

